# WIFI/802.11 by LFS's list



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

So I'm out and about right now and started thinking why not make a thread to help others if they are mobile and at or near a LFS (say 500m to 1km away max) so if they needed wifi we could have this list here to help others. Who knows, you'd probably want a price check on something or see if another store has something, etc.

I'm thinking of making standard 3 distance ranges to help others out. My original thinking was 1km MAX. Not everyone drives and 1km would be max if you're bi-pedaling it. Given the warmer weather I'm sure some would be on bikes so 1km isn't too far a range as well for them.

With that said I'm thinking 100 or 200m, 500m, and 1000m range. Now I'm not asking everyone to GPS measure the distance. Just eyeball it when you find the open wifi source to the LFS and use some method of real world item measurement for example, 2 football fields, 10 long school/TTC buses, etc.

I'm not really scoped out the wifi near LFS's but going to in the future to help get this going. The format I was thinking of going with is this:

LFS Name: 
Location of wifi:
Distance from LFS:
Direction from LFS: (when facing the doors of the LFS be it N/S/E/W or left/right/behind/in front)
Wifi Signal strength:
SSID:

ie: Hypothetical untested here.

LFS Name: BigAl's North York
Location of wifi: By doctors office
Distance from LFS: ~100m
Direction from LFS: front of store
Wifi Signal strength: 44%

LIST OPEN WIFI ONLY


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Tested

LFS Name: Luckys Aquarium
Location of WIFI: By herb shop second floor
Distance from LFS: ~20m
Direction from LFS: Left of store
WIFI Signal strength: 3 bars (I just remember my last laptop with the bars as I did not check the %)


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Who is AquaNekoMobile? Are you AquaNeko with laptop and wifi?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

conix67 said:


> Who is AquaNekoMobile? Are you AquaNeko with laptop and wifi?


Conix67,

Yah. I normally use this account when I'm on unsecure open wifi connections (cafe/lib/etc) when I'm mobile. I use my normal account when I'm on a secure connection thus the '*mobile'.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Tested

LFS Name: Luckys Aquarium
Location of WIFI: By Dentist/Fire extingisher
Distance from LFS: ~20m
Direction from LFS: Left of store
WIFI Signal strength: 37%
SSID: Pie Network

LFS Name: Luckys Aquarium
Location of WIFI: By Dentist/Fire extingisher
Distance from LFS: ~20m
Direction from LFS: Left of store
WIFI Signal strength: 80%
SSID: Culture-Canada


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I've not been to many LFS's much recently. Just a note while I was at Luckys yesterday while waiting for a Beijing08 I moved around the balcony area outside Luckys and 3 x 100% strength AP's showed up with the 'Free Public Wifi' SSID. I didnt spend too much time checking on the wifi as I was in and out of the store checking up on things and waiting but interesting note.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Everywhere: 3G?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

LFS Name: Big Als North York
Location of WIFI: By air pumps
Distance from LFS: ~ -5m from enterance
Direction from LFS: Facing air pumps
WIFI Signal strength: 3 bars (on Itouch)
SSID: Vaughan (IIRC the spelling)


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Everywhere: 3G?


Not everyone has smartphones or data plans on thier cellphones or even a cellphone tho some may have WIFI enabled devices or laptops on them so just listing some places to help others out.


----------



## Kajendra (Dec 12, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> LFS Name: Big Als North York
> Location of WIFI: By air pumps
> Distance from LFS: ~ -5m from enterance
> Direction from LFS: Facing air pumps
> ...


A little boxing day shopping eh?
I'm so going to use this today and wanted to let you know that this is an interesting idea and going to use this idea 

Not sure if it would last long term but I'll be sure to scope out the place with my iPod too


----------

